# Strat bridge



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I understand that I have the vintage style tremolo bridge on my Squier Strat. I’ve been reading about it and I’m planning to do a setup soon but I’ve got a few questions. Right now the bridge is flat on the guitar and the tremolo bar is not installed.

When I setup the bridge so that I can use the tremolo, it will be raised from the guitar therefore raising the strings (the action). I’m thinking that I will need to move the saddles forward if I want to keep the action low. Right? But will the intonation in the end prevent me from moving the saddles forward? In other words, if you want to setup the bridge to use the tremolo, that the action will be higher and that there is nothing you can do?

Also, I believe that the tremolo bar needs to remain loose? Will that damage the threads eventually? Any recommendations?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

setting up your tremolo will not mean that you have to raise your action. If you go to fenders site they have some recommendations on setting them up and there is plenty of stuff if you google it. make sure the bridge floats when there is no tension on it and you'll have to play around but you want approx 1/8 of an inch or less gap at the back. The less the gap at the back limits pullups but it stays in tune better. I don't use my whammy bar except on some occasions but I do use my palm on the bridge to get a slight up pull by pressing on it, hitting whatever. Check out the site s and good luck. The strat is made to use it......:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

hey good luck with the setup man, it's hard to set up a trem for the first timeevilGuitar:


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

First time I got my strat (first guitar also), I came home and noticed the bridge way up raised. I thought the guitar was defective....

On a similar note when I got my wah (535Q) I couldnt get it to switch on and again I thought it was defective, so I returned it to GC and ordered thru Mf...


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*strat*

Yeah 1/8 th of an inch sounds right on! and if you dont want to use the whammy you could always load a few more springs in the back, or tighten the claw screws a bit more.The first setup on a whammy is always a bit tedeous. Good luck !


----------

